# What camera to get?



## bohdi13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I want to get into reptile and other animal photography. I have been told a good entry level camera with a twin lense kit (18-55mm & 70-300mm) is a Nikon D3100 but I want to know what I would be best off getting. 

Here are some things to take into consideration;
Budget of $650
want to take amazing pictures
focussing on macro shots
Want to do panoramic shots

Hope someone can help me understand the basics of what I need and I understand that great photography requires great patience and practice.

Bohdi.


----------



## lachlano2000 (Apr 6, 2013)

got my d5100 with the 18-55mm lense and a 16gb sd card for $607 at jb hifi 2 weeks ago while they had a sale on(SA). D3100 is a good starter camera but I went with the 5100 for some better features and not much more of a cost and it seems its within your budget so I'd suggest it.


----------



## dragondude (Apr 6, 2013)

Simple advice that I offer to people that want to have sharp, high quality images using a DSLR that have a limited budget.

It's all about the glass (lens)
Spend most of the $ on lens, not the body.
Maybe purchase a 2nd hand DSLR body to save $ and use the leftover for a good piece of glass.
In your case, it's already narrowed down.
Macro lens.

That's just my take on it.
Remember one thing, they will always update and release a new DSLR body that has 'new' features etc etc every year.
That's not the case with high end lenses.
My lense that cost me $1500, five years ago still cost the same and kicks butt whichever DSLR body you attach it to.

Camera and kit lenses deals are great for those that want to start off in general photography etc etc
But since you have an idea what you want to take photos of, I suggest you skip the lense kit path and focus on getting a macro lens.
It will save you time and money in the long run.
That's just my take on it.

I am not creative at all in photography and don't plan to be, I just want to take and have high quality images of my family, pets and holidays.

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## Reptilez123 (Apr 6, 2013)

i found a website that has top 10 2013 dslr cameras this website compares the specs shows which one is the best and has the price of each camera Entry-Level DSLR Cameras 2013 | Best Entry-Level DSLR Camera Comparisons and Reviews - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## Barrett (Apr 6, 2013)

I use a D3100, thopugh I got a few lenses from my father. They are all old school manual lenses, which I enjoy as it means I have to learn more about aperture and focal range. like Dragondude stated, it really does come down to lens. Do your research into lenses to find what is right for you and don't be afraid to drop a decent amount of cash on a good lens as it will make a difference. The next lens I am getting is the Nikon AF-S 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G. Great lens for the price. I currently use the basic 18-55mm lens and it does what I need as I shoot everything in RAW format and then run everything through Lightroom as post production.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, looking at a Nikon D5100 with an 18-55mm lens that is local and is up for $475  considering it but I'm not sure as I am buying another snake soon and I would rather gather abit more money and learn what I should be looking for. How much should I be expecting to pay for a good macro lens?


----------



## Barrett (Apr 6, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> Thanks for your replies, looking at a Nikon D5100 with an 18-55mm lens that is local and is up for $475  considering it but I'm not sure as I am buying another snake soon and I would rather gather abit more money and learn what I should be looking for. How much should I be expecting to pay for a good macro lens?



Honestly the D5100 is not worth it, for around $500 you can get the D3100 with a single lens. Last time a friend ask for my opinion I told him to get the D3200 as it has nearly 10 more megapixels and only costs about an extra $100. He is more then happy with it.

Though, if you don't want to go over $500 then the D3100 single lens kit is worth it. Beats the Canon 1100D for the same price and Nikon has some great lens that are on the DX range (fits the D3100) and you can even get a adapter ring if you really want to get a canon lens ( I prefer nikon lens anyway)

As for the macro lens, it depends, for a Great one, you will be looking at around $1000+ and for a GOOD one about $600+
I have a manual macro lens that I use with extension ring, though everything that is slightly ( and I mean slightly) out of focal range is out of focus. Still plan to drop $1000+ on a good macro lens and at least $500 on a good telephoto lens.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 6, 2013)

If you look at the photos I have taken with my recent thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-reptile-studies-5373/years-herping-far-203033/ you will see what the D3100 is capable of. Hope I am some help


----------



## clopo (Apr 6, 2013)

If i had my time again i wouldnt go down the kit lens road. I have just helped a friend to get a new DSLR, ended up getting a Canon 650D and a 15-85mm lens. He's not into wildlife photography, just travel. But i reckon your better off getting a lens like this to start, much better quality and still has a reasonable focal range. Macro shots aren't to difficult with it and with the high megapixels these days you just crop anything. Also its nice and wide for landscapes and panorama's. Im not familiar with nikon but im sure there are similar lenses. Most entry level DSLR's have the same image processor and your usually only paying for little useless extras with the higher end entry levels (if that makes sense?)


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 6, 2013)

check out this site it has great prices, im about to purchase a sigma 150-500mm from them  Digital Cameras, Digital SLR Camera, Camcorder, Lenses & Digital Camera Accessories


----------



## Joemal (Apr 6, 2013)

I just brought a Nikon P510 .Seems good plus has extra long zoom and good macro .I was going to go for the D3100 but ended up with the P510 .Compare digital cameras - Snapsort .I used this site .You can compare 2 cameras and it will give you a break down on which camera is better .


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are looking for a good entry level DSLR it is hard to go past the Nikon range, an example of which i will put here with the price but will PM you the site so i don't get in trouble, here is the Camera : Nikon D3200 DSLR Camera with 18-55mm & 55-200mm Twin VR Lens Kit $579, pretty damn cheap i reckon................................................Ron


----------



## lachlano2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

^wish I found that before buying my 5100


----------



## Firepac (Apr 9, 2013)

One issue to be aware of with some of the cheap deals is that a lot of them are parallel imports or 'grey market' cameras. This means that the manufacturer is not obligated to supply warranty service and usually won't. Warranties are therefore offered by the seller and it can be very difficult and take months to get them to honour it or you can get international warranty an additional cost.


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 9, 2013)

Firepac said:


> One issue to be aware of with some of the cheap deals is that a lot of them are parallel imports or 'grey market' cameras. This means that the manufacturer is not obligated to supply warranty service and usually won't. Warranties are therefore offered by the seller and it can be very difficult and take months to get them to honour it or you can get international warranty an additional cost.



Like the eBay ones ?


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the idea of Nikon cameras but I would like to get a bit more of an intermediate camera and am planning on buying a canon body and a good macro lens, also an appropriate lens that would suit normal but full body shots of reptiles. I was away Easter weekend in SA and was using my aunties Nikon ______ (something expensive) and I found my way on to taking pretty good photos of a lot of things, birds and plants mainly. I will only get better with practice and am confident In buying a decent camera and I will learn what needs to be learnt.

It is all so confusing and there are so man options, thanks heeps ronhalling really appreciate the link you sent me. Looks like I will buy from there.

Bohdi.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am thinking I will go with the canon 650D with a 18-55 mm and buy a separate macro lens. Any other opinions go for it.


----------



## Firepac (Apr 10, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Like the eBay ones ?



Most of them yes, and a lot of the online stores such as Camera Paradise, DWI, Crazy sales and many others including the store linked by Tassie. Obviously this only becomes an issue IF the item is faulty.


----------



## Boyds.boy77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Go a Canon SLR , they take such a wicked photo , fantastic quality lens and tough to , parts easy to come buy and arnt overally $$$$ , just bought one , replacing my NIkon and the Can kicks butt


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 10, 2013)

Food for thought: 

Something that many older nikon cameras have that canon don't: Nikon Creative Lighting Systems (CLS). 

Why's it important?

It allows the user to wirelessly control and trigger slave flashes using the pre-flash. Plenty of after market flashes will do this too, but they struggle in daylight and the cycle time usually sucks. 

Why do I want multiple flashes?

Multiple flashes removes or softens the harsh shadows making a much better image. Some people don't care, but anyone who's a bit serious about this sort of stuff has multiple flashes (speedlights or macro flashes). 

So, unless you're buying a Canon 7D, you won't be able to benefit from this if you're picking up lower end or older Canon cameras. 

Nikon D90 is pretty cheap on gumtree. It was a great camera then, it's a great camera now. 
Nikon D300 is a great camera. I've been using one for years (recently got a D800). 

for example: 
Nikon D300 DSLR body + 2 Nikkor lenses: 18-70mm & 55-200mm | Digital Cameras | Gumtree Australia Inner Sydney - Newtown

anyway, just my two cents. Check out my latest thread if you feel the need to check that I can actually take a photo 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...5373/2012-year-review-warning-massive-201228/


----------



## saintanger (Apr 10, 2013)

i bought a canon 600d and its the best, i got the twin lens kit with it. great camera highly reckomend it.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 10, 2013)

nikon D90 + tamron 28- 300. Now ya livin!


----------



## phatty (Apr 10, 2013)

I got the canon 550d great camera but don't know how to use it properly just use the auto setting works most of the time haha

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 11, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> nikon D90 + tamron 28- 300. Now ya livin!



Get yourself a tamron 90mm macro (the older ones are fine) and a SB600 speedlight. 

How's the 28-300 at the long end? still sharp?


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 11, 2013)

The tamron is good through the whole length. 

At 300



I already have a tamron 90 1:1 but I am actually getting better results with the 28-300 without having to get so close you scare the subject.




I have just purchased a sigma 150-500 (haven't had a chance to use it yet), and I,m looking at a sigma 180 macro as my next acquisition.


----------



## Firepac (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info SteveNT, I was looking at getting the Tamron 90mm macro now I will have to research the 28-300 instead!


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 11, 2013)

Firepac said:


> Thanks for the info SteveNT, I was looking at getting the Tamron 90mm macro now I will have to research the 28-300 instead!



The tamron 28-300 is not a true macro but you can see from the spider shot it can work as one (that was taken at about 120). I have a problem with depth of field with the 90 and you do have to get close to the subject. That's why I am looking at a sigma 180 macro. I just find the 28-300 the best all purpose lens I have come across. I just keep it on the seat next to me when I'm driving (across the Top End weekly). I still have the specialist lenses with me but often time is an issue, blink and the picture's gone!

The 28-300 is also very light and compact. (they really don't like swimming in the sea though- this is my second one)

tamron also make a 70-300 which can switch to macro at 260-300. I have this one also but Darlyn uses it most of the time.
Here's a shot using the macro at 300.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a bit fanatical when it comes to sharpness (within reason) and I've got some high end gear (telephoto lens) that is really good. I still like the tamron 90mm because it's sharp. I never found my Nikon 18-200VR sharp enough at the long end to be any good for small creatures, just for getting close to big creatures (monitors etc). The 90mm is a bit limiting in that regard. 

Here is an example from my 500mm lens. 




pp black swan-2714 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


and heres the crop




Swan crop-2714 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


And the Tamron 90mm is sharper than that. 

Here's a couple of pics i just uploaded: straight out of the camera, no post-processing. 
Juvenile N. laevissimus from near Uluru. Full frame. 




LAEV juve BIG-2484 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


and the crop. 




LAEV juve crop-2484 by Henry.Cook, on Flickr


----------



## 33s152e (Apr 12, 2013)

Buy via Ebay or big o/seas dealers in the USA on the o/seas grey market .... cheaper, no GST.

Bugger the local distributers and retailors and their extortionate markups.

Get the best quality glass (as fast as possible for the f/l and apeture) you can afford, consider buying a new camera body and some secondhand pro quality apo quality (L , LD , APO depending on brand) glass. 

Consider a couple a high quality FAST zooms to give max range of subjects and distances, and include one that has Macro capability.

Consider adding a tripod to the kit.

MOST IMPORTANT - DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE BUYING ANYTHING.


----------



## 33s152e (Apr 12, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> I am thinking I will go with the canon 650D with a 18-55 mm and buy a separate macro lens. Any other opinions go for it.


 I'm waiting for the 70D. 
Canon 60D to Be Replaced in Two Weeks with Semi-Pro 70D? - nofilmschool nice !

Love the nice solid build quality on my 40D and would like some better pixcel resolution and maybe some video capacity and the swing view screen (for those time I need to be a contortionist to look through the viewfinder).


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 12, 2013)

A couple more with 28-300 (on an ancient D100)





for a $200 second hand lens it's pretty good (if you're on a budget!)


----------



## phatty (Apr 12, 2013)

can any lens fit on any camera or do you have to buy for the brand/ model


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 12, 2013)

Nikon D7k....

Nikon 28-200 5.6 G series lens ( approx $250 second hand)









Nikon 60mm 2.8 micro nikkor ( approx $300 second hand)


----------



## 33s152e (Apr 12, 2013)

phatty said:


> can any lens fit on any camera or do you have to buy for the brand/ model


you can , using adapters , use most any brand lens on any slr/dslr , these are designed to fit the female and male ends of the various brands and to compensate for the different register distances (to the focal plane) but .... 

.... you will find those that use a converter lens in the adapter ie FD - EOS , will suffer image quality drops (and usually 135mm becomes 200mm) , and you loose autofocusing and other auto-in-lens capabilities so you need to operate the lens and camera manually.... no drama for us oldies who grew up using manual slrs and manual lenses who have the photographic skills .... too bad if you are the new breed of dumb photographers who use idiot mode (full automatic) and never learnt the hard way.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey everyone looking at a canon 650d and am planning on gettin one with an 18-55 mm and maybe another longer lens. Headed out of the budget and am also deciding to get a speed lite and macro lens. Just wondering what size macro lens would be appropriate for reptile photography. I am looking at the canon 430EX II speedlite and am wondering if it is truly needed or if there is a cheaper one ahaha!

Cheers, Bohdi.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2013)

I do not really see the point buying a high end camera or lens unless you really know how to use it. I have seen a good photographer take really good shots with a cheap camera and an amateur take bad photos with a really good camera.


----------



## phatty (Apr 15, 2013)

canon 550d with 18- 55 lens 






also go to the canon eso web site they have some good vid to show you how to use the cameras


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Apr 15, 2013)

Ive been researching the 650d and nikon d5100 and found that the nikon has sharper and better quality images but the canon is better for videoing. Comparison if you want to look at it, look at the asvantages of the nikon d5100.. [FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-650D-vs-Nikon-D5100[/FONT]


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 15, 2013)

What are people's opinions on the Sony a37? Can get one brand new with 2 lenses for $509 or one lens for 425 delivered


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, whats a great common macro lens for reptile photography(canon EF-S fitting) also will I need a separate flash(speedlite) ? If so what sort of features should I be looking for?


----------



## Barrett (Apr 16, 2013)

Thought I may as well chuck a few photos up. Nikon D3100 with 18-55mm lens.


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe this link could help you decide...

Recommended Cameras


----------



## dragondude (Apr 16, 2013)

$450 Lens.
$200 Second Hand DSLR Body.



















Using a Flash unit.


----------



## tasdevil (Apr 16, 2013)

One big factor that you should consider when buying a camera is warranty. It highly recommended that you get a unit that has an Australian warranty ( not store warranty ). To give you an idea about grey imports..Read this:

Buying Cameras From Overseas ...What is "Grey Market"? :: General Blog « AustralianLight - Fine Art Landscape Photography and Framed Prints

To make you decide easier just get either Canon or Nikon. Those two are the most popular and reliable. They are also a good platform to grow on. I'am a Nikon user for the past 6 years and so far I'am very happy with them


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 16, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> Hey everyone, whats a great common macro lens for reptile photography(canon EF-S fitting) also will I need a separate flash(speedlite) ? If so what sort of features should I be looking for?



Canon do two 100mm macro lenses and I've owned both. One L series and one not. I used the standard 100mm for a long time and was very happy with it, the only reason I upgraded was because I broke my original. Can pick them up new for about $500 online from memory. You can get by with the onboard flash but one or two externals work a lot better. Sort your body and glass out first, have a play with it, learn how to use it and buy a couple of speedlights later.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 16, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Canon do two 100mm macro lenses and I've owned both. One L series and one not. I used the standard 100mm for a long time and was very happy with it, the only reason I upgraded was because I broke my original. Can pick them up new for about $500 online from memory. You can get by with the onboard flash but one or two externals work a lot better. Sort your body and glass out first, have a play with it, learn how to use it and buy a couple of speedlights later.




If you must go Canon, what he said.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 16, 2013)

So the canon 100mm sounds like the way to go? I found a few cheaper ones than $500 on eBay. Thanks for your help everyone, really appreciate it !


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 16, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> So the canon 100mm sounds like the way to go? I found a few cheaper ones than $500 on eBay. Thanks for your help everyone, really appreciate it !



The 100mm is a good all rounder. The only time I find it annoying is when shooting larger, fast Elapids. You have to stand a bit further away to fit them in the frame so your that step further away when they take off and you have to catch them again. Not a huge issue but the only one I've really had.


----------



## davobmx (Apr 16, 2013)

what ever your decision i recommend Purchasing off Digital Cameras, Digital SLR Camera, Camcorder, Lenses & Digital Camera Accessories or Cameras - DSLR Cameras as i have yet to see better prices and shipping.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not very smart with cameras, does a 100mm macro lens stay at 100mm or can you adjust it ?


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just to let you know I received my 150-500 im very happy with eglobal!


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 17, 2013)

100mm lens is fixed. That's why it's so sharp: zooms are typically softer than a fixed lens. 

Home - My Camera Focus is a good option if you want grey import gear. They are Australian (WA) based, so you have someone to actually talk to if you have issues. 

-Henry


----------



## Snowman (Apr 17, 2013)

If its not Nikon don't bother getting anything. Canon and canon users are the absolute worst. Kinda like android users..... Long live Nikon and Apple


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all once again sounds like I am going to get;
Canon 650d with 18-55 mm lens
and a canon 100mm macro lens

Bohdi.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 17, 2013)

Snowman said:


> If its not Nikon don't bother getting anything. Canon and canon users are the absolute worst. Kinda like android users..... Long live Nikon and Apple



Hahahaha they aren't that bad.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> If its not Nikon don't bother getting anything. Canon and canon users are the absolute worst. Kinda like android users..... Long live Nikon and Apple



considering you're in WA, you probably know Niall. You sound exactly like him completely opppositely ! he's full on into canon and forced me into getting a canon camera and now and stuck on them


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 22, 2013)

Snowman said:


> If its not Nikon don't bother getting anything. Canon and canon users are the absolute worst. Kinda like android users..... Long live Nikon and Apple



i dont think it realy matters comes down to personal preference. i have a canon 5d and its good enough for me... iv also had 5xiphones (2x#3, 2#4, 1#5) sadly none of them live so long 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snowman (Apr 22, 2013)

Flexxx said:


> i dont think it realy matters comes down to personal preference. i have a canon 5d and its good enough for me... iv also had 5xiphones (2x#3, 2#4, 1#5) sadly none of them live so long
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


must be a user error. I get one every new model and never had a problem yet. And that's taking them to work on mine sites as well as camping, cycling, bush walking even swimming with my h20 audio cover.


----------



## saintanger (Apr 22, 2013)

i refuse to buy apples products, i once bought an ipod cost me $380 wen it first came out then stopped working 2 months later and wen it was working it had issues. i find a cheap $30 one works better,

my partner has gone through 3 iphones in 2 years while i have had my android for 2 years and it still works perfectly and its been droped gotten wet ect $99 it cost me.

i have a canon 600d plus twin lens kit i bought last year for $1100 and its great, great photos so many options. i just love it.


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 22, 2013)

i have just bought a Sony a57 just waiting for delievery, have a 28-300 lens waiting for it here, will see how it goes


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 22, 2013)

i use a Canon 650d with i bought a couple months back it cost $518 for the body and i didnt get the kit lenses but a standard 50mm f1.8 lens which cost $99 ,and it gets great results,there is a 700d coming out in a couple of weeks but is almost the same as 650d only very minor changes


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 23, 2013)

Snowman said:


> must be a user error. I get one every new model and never had a problem yet. And that's taking them to work on mine sites as well as camping, cycling, bush walking even swimming with my h20 audio cover.



nope just plain old unlucky, never droped one and only used it for calls and txt they have been work phones. every iphone I had died due to program falts, freezing, turning its self off and not being able to turn on ect...good customer service tho everytime I came back they just gave me a new one, my Iphone 5 lasted around 3 days befor it decided not to turn off and not back on. they gave me store credit on that one. iv had this samsung for several months and its outlasted any of my iphones.
they both got nothin on my personal mobile old faithful nokia housebrick Iv had nearly 10yrs

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFox (Apr 23, 2013)

I must be bucking the trend. I am looking at buying a Nikon and dislike apple. 
Majority of my friends and family have Iphones. A lot have had problems with them. 

My best friend had one for two days before it stopped sending text messages and couldn't make phone calls. The next day it turned itself off and wouldn't turn on. She did get a replacement straight away though. Whereas, my HTC I've had for over two years and it works almost like new with only a bit of lag every once and a while. I've dropped it, drowned it, had a horse step on it and the screen has no noticable scratches and the metal only has a couple of small nicks. While I agree most androids are either underspec or suffer from poor build quality, I do love my htc. 

The only apple I own is a newish ipod that is a bit over a year old.


----------



## Tehmwak (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm a bit late, but I rock out a Sony Alpha55. It's a pretty spiffy piece of gear.... Chuck it on the tripod and use my 500mm lens... But this isn't exactly a good setup for herping.

I've got Minolta lenses, so I went with a Sony camera. There are some pretty amazing Minolta lenses going around for cheap, just because they are not labeled with Nikon or Cannon.


----------

